# Alternative to Printful? Print area is too small



## Ic3Shine (Feb 27, 2020)

Alternatives to Pritful?
My problem is print vertical graphics (9_16 format) on the whole front side, but on Printful I go out of the print area under the bottom line, there would be all over printing but it costs too much.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What size graphic are you trying to print?


----------



## Ic3Shine (Feb 27, 2020)

25cm X 50cm or little more...
Something like this


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That exceeds the size capacity of most DTG's. Kornits can go that big but most POD companies don't use them. Try to find someone with a Kornit.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Ic3Shine said:


> but on Printful I go out of the print area under the bottom line, there would be all over printing but it costs too much.


Only on polyester shirts as well.



Ic3Shine said:


> Alternatives to Pritful?
> My problem is print vertical graphics (9_16 format) on the whole front side


I have personal experience on the issue, and it is an issue even when you have your own printer.
The problem is that a 52cm (full back print) on size S and M tees will have to be 58cm on the L and XL sizes, or they will look odd.
When doing baggy/oversized tees the problem gets even worse and a print up to 70cm may be needed.

Most small printers (Epson F2100, Brother GTX and similar) can print only up to around 50cm length.
This is one of the reasons I have custom build Epson P800 conversions, capable of printing up to 80cm length.



splathead said:


> That exceeds the size capacity of most DTG's. Kornits can go that big but most POD companies don't use them. Try to find someone with a Kornit.


I think Prinful use Kornit machines so they are capable of doing this, but for some reason they don't.
Probably they don't want to keep swapping platens for a small number of orders.
The additional cost of ink may be a reason for it as well.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

TABOB said:


> I think Prinful use Kornit machines so they are capable of doing this, but for some reason they don't.
> Probably they don't want to keep swapping platens for a small number of orders.
> The additional cost of ink may be a reason for it as well.


Yes, Printful uses mostly Kornit (or maybe all by now).


----------



## Ic3Shine (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks guys... 
I think I will reconsider the format of my illustrations.
Can't find POD to fix this at the moment


----------



## PoojaSharma21 (May 19, 2021)

Thank you for sharing your mindset replies...


----------

